# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Peiling van de week: Kun jij je voorstellen dat je anoniem bevalt?

## Leontien

> De Duitse Bondsraad heeft vrijdag ingestemd met een wet die regelt dat moeders die anoniem willen blijven, toch in een ziekenhuis kunnen bevallen.


nu.nl

De nieuwe wet in Duitsland waarbij moeders anoniem kunnen bevallen in het ziekenhuis, komt voort uit het willen terugdringen van een babyluik. Een moeder laat dan anoniem hun kind achter bij zo'n babyluik die te vinden zijn bij ziekenhuizen, jeugdzorg en consultatiebureaus. 

Kun jij je voorstellen dat jij anoniem bevalt in het ziekenhuis en dan je kind achterlaat?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## Yv

Ik kan het me niet voorstellen in mijn eigen geval. Wellicht in een andere situatie.

----------


## meneereddie

Daar zal meer achter zitten, dan alleen maar liefdadigheid van die regering tegenover de anonieme moeders. Ik ga er van uit dat daar goed is over na gedacht. Adoptie uit eigen land zal zeer zeker flink goedkoper zijn dan adoptie van elders. 
Dat levert dus geld op, veel geld. 
Maar het is een moeilijke kwestie. Zeker voor die moeders. (en vaders?) Ze doen dat niet zomaar, en weloverwogen. 

Ik denk dat ik ja zeg..

----------


## vandenberghe

> nu.nl
> 
> De nieuwe wet in Duitsland waarbij moeders anoniem kunnen bevallen in het ziekenhuis, komt voort uit het willen terugdringen van een babyluik. Een moeder laat dan anoniem hun kind achter bij zo'n babyluik die te vinden zijn bij ziekenhuizen, jeugdzorg en consultatiebureaus. 
> 
> Kun jij je voorstellen dat jij anoniem bevalt in het ziekenhuis en dan je kind achterlaat?
> 
> Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!


voor mezelf zou ik het niet kunnen voorstellen om een kind achter te laten , maar voor een ander, ge weet niet in welke situatie die zitten ,en dan vind ik het toch nog beter dat ge ze in een luik achter laat ,dan dat ge ze vermoord of mishandeld. een kind in een luik achtergelaten kan nog mensen die kinderloos zijn gelukkig maken met adoptie, 
gr annie

----------

